# Windows 7 and viewing RAW files



## eric-holmes (May 12, 2010)

Anytime I shoot RAW, I also have to shoot JPEG too. I have to do this because I cannot view the RAW files until I bring them up in Elements. This is getting to be some kind of an annoyance. Does anyone else use Windows 7 and have a solution for this problem? I have tried searching for an update for the photo viewer but no dice.


----------



## Aayria (May 12, 2010)

I use windows 7 and originally had the same issue.  The best way to get around it is to opt NOT to import the pictures to your photo library when you upload from the camera.  Instead, create a folder  (on your desktop or somewhere with easy access) and save the images there without "sharing" it with your library.

   Then you can manually go in and separte out your RAW files from the jpg's .. (I like to make a subfolder inside labeled RAW versions).  Now, when you view the contents of your folder with live view, it will only go through the jpegs.
    If you want to then share that folder with your library, take out the one labled "raw versions" and save it somewhere on your hard drive that you like to keep raw files.  For example, I keep a folder on my desktop, titled "raw photoshoots" and then inside, every subfolder will have the title of the shoot, and contain only raw files.

   Then just copy/past the folder you have left containing only jpegs into your picture library.  (windowskey + E)  (C drive)  (Users)  ('youraccountname') (pictures), and now your jpeg folder is saved in your windows library, and your Raws have a home away from everything else.

   That's how I do it anyway, and I'm sure it's more work than somebody out there has a solution for, I tend to make things difficult =P  But it works well, and things stay sorted nicely!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 12, 2010)

That seems like a lot of work.


----------



## pbelarge (May 12, 2010)

This may help

How to add Mac-like RAW image support to Windows 7, Vista, XP


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 12, 2010)

Try this
FastStone Image Viewer - Powerful and Intuitive Photo Viewer, Editor and Batch Converter


----------



## Aayria (May 12, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> That seems like a lot of work.



You're probably right  Maybe I"ll learn an easier way to do it from this thread too-  I think you probably import straight to lightroom if you wanted as well.


----------



## kelli_anne (May 12, 2010)

I have the same problem too.


----------



## Aayria (May 12, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> This may help
> 
> How to add Mac-like RAW image support to Windows 7, Vista, XP




THANK YOU!!!!!!!!:hug::


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 12, 2010)

The term CODEC is Short for compressor/decompressor. A codec is a program used by Windows for compressing and decompressing data.

Download the appropriate CODEC for your camera  so Windows can see RAW files and you're all set.

Microsoft offers this Web page to get the appropriate CODEC for your camera... Microsoft Professional Photography: Codecs

Good Luck!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 12, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> This may help
> 
> How to add Mac-like RAW image support to Windows 7, Vista, XP



I looked at that one, I just didn't want to pay.



BuS_RiDeR said:


> The term CODEC is Short for compressor/decompressor. A codec is a program used by Windows for compressing and decompressing data.
> 
> Download the appropriate CODEC for your camera  so Windows can see RAW files and you're all set.
> 
> ...



That worked great. Thanks!


----------



## csgrafix (May 12, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> The term CODEC is Short for compressor/decompressor. A codec is a program used by Windows for compressing and decompressing data.
> 
> Download the appropriate CODEC for your camera so Windows can see RAW files and you're all set.
> 
> ...


 
I`m wondering if these codecs are compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 12, 2010)

Glad to help.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 12, 2010)

> I`m wondering if these codecs are compatible with Windows 7.



I believe they do...



> That worked great. Thanks!


----------

